# soundtracks



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

if you would like me to make you a soundtrack for your haunt or specific room send me this information:
what soundtrack-sounds you want in it (i can also do specified speech) 
example swamp - gurgiling, wind, creeking tree sound ( could you do a speech saying "mind the quicksand" in a monster deep voice)
so if you want me to make you a soundtrack send me a private message or email me on : [email protected] or [email protected]

heres a link to two i have done so far:
http://www.putfile.com/hauntsoundtracks


----------



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

also if you want me to change format of a file i can do that also. the only fomats i can change and change to are:


.WAV
.MP3
.OGG
.WMA
.AIF
.AIFF
.AU
.RA
.RAM
.RM
.RMJ
.FLAC
.GSM
.AAC
.M4A
.VOX
.RAW
.DCT
ASF (Non-streaming)
.CDA


----------



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

heres two of mine i have done so far i would have another on but it wont let me put it on at the moment because i have to compress it but i hope you enjoy whats on there

http://www.putfile.com/hauntsoundtracks


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

You know Grim, those are not half bad. You did a good job on those. You know, I would like to get a few small clips for my website. If you are board to tears, I wouldn't mind getting a few. I need small audio tracks for my media page and I really like that Mommy track. I might be able to add that to the one the Dr. gave me.


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

I own a Midi converter. If anyone needs to convert from Midi to MP3 or such let me know


----------



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

ok i will send you the track


----------



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

also i can send you a list of the 1000 odd tracks i have lol


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Thank you Grim! The mommy track is awesome! Now I am going to have to think of a way to use it.


----------



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

i have 289 sounds and sfx for soundtracks


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Do you have any kids screaming or scared?


----------



## Mr Unpleasant (May 24, 2006)

Hey DT, you going to share that "Mommy Track"? pretty please.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Mr Unpleasant said:


> Hey DT, you going to share that "Mommy Track"? pretty please.


Sure, but I got to get the ok from Grim since he is the one that made it. Grim, is it ok for me to give out the link for the Mommy tracks you uploaded on my website?


----------



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

yes it is and ll just check


----------



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

i have female torture screams a girl screaming and crying sounds any good ???


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Yes, that sounds good grim. Just use the same FTP as before. Thank you Grim.

Here are the files that Grim grave me if you would like to download them.

www.deathtouchhorrors.com/grimreaper/Little_girl_reversed.mp3

www.deathtouchhorrors.com/grimreaper/Little_girl.mp3


----------



## Mr Unpleasant (May 24, 2006)

A great big thanks to you grim for kindly allowing the use of sound bite and thank you DT for posting it. I'll add it my Samara well prop to spice her up a little!


----------



## Mr Unpleasant (May 24, 2006)

Hey grim,
Do have anything like somebody, preferably male, trapped in a coffin and trying to get out. Something like Help me! let me outta here! that kinda thing, maybe mixed with a creaking sound that I could use in CD player set to repeat. Just thought I'd ask since I'm having trouble finding anything usable.
Thanks grim


----------



## ShadyHallows (Jun 14, 2006)

Could you make me a graveyard sound track kind of like the one you have already made but have it say in there "Welcome to Shady Hallows, where dead walks the cemetary. We recomend that no small children are brought through the House of Horror and the Hallow Walk. There is no admission charge, but any donations are apreciated... that is if you would like Shady Hallows to be around next year. Thank you for coming and have a Scary evening." in a spooky voice. Possibly monster like, whatever sounds best I'm not too picky.


----------



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

i am doing it right now and i have a bad throat from the voice lol i dont like using to many effects on voices so i try and do the voice without them


----------



## shaunathan (Sep 18, 2005)

grim all your sound effects are public domain? I wonder if I could send you some money to burn them on CD for me and mail it out...


----------



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

hmm ok ill see


----------



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

shaunathan i am putting them on to cd and will tell you the price in a bit do you just want the sound fx like crows and things ??


----------



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

any one else intrested in a cd ??


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

I'm interested.


----------



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

ok if you want one pm me with email and delivery adress and i will send you the paypal form

ahh would you back out if i higherd the price a little due to p&p being more than expected ??

i wont unless its ok with you guys


----------



## ShadyHallows (Jun 14, 2006)

Grim is my audio done yet?


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Grim, please make sure these are public domain before burning them. I don't want you to get in trouble with the law, or, even worse, Zombie-F!!!


----------

